# New pair for my Yellow Marble HMPK line :D



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I finally got the remaining starters for my hmpk line! Here is quite a few pics of the new pair. Such pretty color! Let the conditioning begin!

They are unnamed for now... but will be following the Greek gods names.




























... and now the female!










Dottie wanted in on the photos:



















Sorry for the blurriness!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They're all so cute! I want Dottie for my own. LOL


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I want Dottie too!! Your fish are beautiful! Such bright colors!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Guuuhhhhgguuurrgllleee T-T I just LOVE the fish you choose! I envy you like mad.
Im big into Greek Myth and whatnot... How bouts *Crius*(latinized)/*Kreios? (*Κρειος ) (Represents the "power of the sea".) Or *Charon*, "fierce Brightness" XD Or *Xanthe*, though feminine, meaning "Yellow" or "fair", like your desired line lol! That one comes from only minor stories in Greek Myth, but I did a paper on this and another minor demigods and liked the name XD
Anyways, I love them! >.< More pics, please! <3


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I LOVE the name Xanthe! I think I'll name the female that  I'll definitely try to get better NOT BLURRY pics haha. Hopefully my 4 HMPK will someday spawn and I'll have gorgeous yellow/blue marble babies <3


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

They are all gorgeous! Though I have to admit I also want to steal Dottie.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous! o-o

I'll buy some of their fry...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*claps* Yaaayyy! I love love lovveee your bettas!  Excitement!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Simply Stunning, all of them!!!

.....I want Dottie too.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, beautiful fish!!


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

They are so pretty! I'd def buy some of those fry too.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohhhhh! I may be interested!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

:hmm: Just curious, how is this spawn coming along (if you have even started hehe)?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

AngelicScars said:


> :hmm: Just curious, how is this spawn coming along (if you have even started hehe)?


I had tried this pair, but the male wasn't interested at all! I don't know why... so now if you view the thread, "Per Popular Request" in the breeding section, you can see the spawn I do have going on and it's very close to being successful! The same female is used, but I've got a different male...


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Awww, that sucks!
Isn't the new male a HM? 
I'm only interested in plakats. :-(


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

AngelicScars said:


> Awww, that sucks!
> Isn't the new male a HM?
> I'm only interested in plakats. :-(


Ya, he's DT.... I prefer PK too, but this guy doesn't tail bite so that's better than most long fin I own  Sorry! Someday Van Gogh will breed (the male on this thread).


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow id buy so many fry off you from this spawn! These guys are my PERFECT betta!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> Ya, he's DT.... I prefer PK too, but this guy doesn't tail bite so that's better than most long fin I own  Sorry! Someday Van Gogh will breed (the male on this thread).


I hope when you do try again it works out for you!


----------

